# Sierra Designs ERA Hotfix, new version 20 available



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

So the title says it.. new ERA Hotfix/Spangle/Rhinestone layout version, $249 for me, coming from version 17, to 20, and, no, never saw version 18 nor 19.


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

*Don't get too excided...Re: Sierra Designs ERA Hotfix, new version 20 available*

Activated program, and on 1st startup, it CRASHED with an address exception (invalid pointer, no doubt).

SO, maybe not ready for prime time playing ?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the warning, I'll let someelse work the kinks out before I upgrade, there was no v18, or v19. I've been using it for 5 years, and it still does wonky things, I just upgraded to v17 from v15 a couple of months ago.


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

So as of 9AM Saturday, I have sent no less than 5 problem reports.

The THOUSANDS of dollars of extra drivers, features, components, fonts, etc, that I had installed in V17 are missing from V20. I ran the Setup ERA with the new .SPP file which does contain the features, drivers, components, etc.. It shows them going by on the screen, yet, in the program where the features should show, empty boxes.

I don't think I have ever seen a poorer product launch in my life.


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

I threw in the towel on V20, moved back to 17.11 where I can get work done..

I'll just consider I piled up $250 green ones and threw a match on it... plus the many hours wasted on 20.

Good grief.......


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, I always wait a bit, before buying any new software, or equipment for that matter. V17 has it's moments at times too, but we're stuck with using it to operate my spangle machine.


----------

